# Cant "Cash Out" Today, Anyone Else?



## everquestion (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi folks,
Came on here because ever since I started driving this morning,
(this has never happened before, and nothing has changed on my end), every time I try to cash out,
it fails,
the amount is returned to my Uber app and I can't access any of the money I'm generating.

I've checked everything, every which way, (I'll throttle the first person who tells me to force quit the app or empty cache or reinstall the app or reboot my phone, done it all MULTIPLE TIMES)
... so that's all, anybody else noticing problems transferring their proceeds out of the Uber app today?

( Link to screenshot of cash out failures:


http://imgur.com/a/kthzH9J

 )


----------



## Mtch Mych (Jul 2, 2021)

I have been having the same problem since Friday morning. Been on with CS several times and they say my bank is rejecting the transfer because my account is closed. Talked to my bank and they ran a detailed scan of my account and found that Uber has never actually connected with my bank to transfer the funds, if they would have, there would be a signature record of all the requested transactions, many many of them. There is no record of any transfer requests since Thursday. I keep getting the same failure message returned to balance after failed cash out. AND CS told me to not worry that it would transfer to my account this morning but now my next scheduled transfer says NOV 1. I have over $500 on my wallet and am reluctant to go earn more $$ until I know if and when I will be able to transfer my funds. This is getting very frustrating!!!


----------



## everquestion (Nov 14, 2020)

Mtch Mych said:


> I have been having the same problem since Friday morning. Been on with CS several times and they say my bank is rejecting the transfer because my account is closed. Talked to my bank and they ran a detailed scan of my account and found that Uber has never actually connected with my bank to transfer the funds, if they would have, there would be a signature record of all the requested transactions, many many of them. There is no record of any transfer requests since Thursday. I keep getting the same failure message returned to balance after failed cash out. AND CS told me to not worry that it would transfer to my account this morning but now my next scheduled transfer says NOV 1. I have over $500 on my wallet and am reluctant to go earn more $$ until I know if and when I will be able to transfer my funds. This is getting very frustrating!!!


Thank you for that useful info, this is been happening to you since Friday?

.... And it's to deflect from themselves that Uber made you waste YOUR time and waste YOUR BANK'S time thinking it was on your end,
HOW MANY DRIVERS ACROSS THE COUNTRY HAVE WASTED HOW MUCH OF THEIR TIME AND THEIR BANK'S TIME IN THE LAST 24 TO 48 HOURS because Uber's not admitting to a major issue with their system?????

AND YEAH, mine says the funds will be put into my account on November 1st too,
I CEASED DRIVING UNTIL THIS ISSUE IS RECTIFIED


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah but you cease driving and miss halloween. I got an error message this morning for my weekly transfer. We will see if they figure it out.


----------



## Philb (Oct 25, 2021)

I have the same problem. I received 2 payments for previous weeks, but am waiting on a paymebt overAU$1190 owed to me. I did not change the account but Uber Eats keeps sending the message "returned to balance after failed cash out". I called UBER EATS help line 4 times in the last 24 hours and they tell me the same thing every time." Your enquiry has been escalated to our specialist team and they will contact you soon". This is the 4th time i have been told this in the last 24 hours! (PRETTY POOR SERVICE TO THE REAL ENGINE ( EARNINGS) FOR UBER EATS
THE driver) In the meantime I dont have enough money for fuel to go out and earn and I am reluctant even to borrow money in case UBER EATS fraudently have used my money that I am owed. 
It is very suspicious that even though my account number at the bank has never changed, that i get this same message, and my bank accounts reflects no deposit being made to my account and now my earnings are not shown in my wallet either. Are UBER EATS trying to hide someyhing? Maybe a staff member has been hacking drivers accounts!


----------



## Mtch Mych (Jul 2, 2021)

Its been a week and still no pay. CS keeps giving me misinformation and the run-around, saying someone would contact me by email but i have received no such email and they keep blaming my bank when my bank is not the issue. As drivers, we are at their mercy and have no recourse.


----------



## Freddy TB (Oct 30, 2021)

I have the same problem, I call CS several times too but they just can't help me, more than 3 hours at the phone without success, this is frustrating, they send me a useless link to add a new debit card or bank account, but I can't do that, I don't know why they just don't tell us that the system isn't working properly. 

CS says that was an error with my bank, but my bank doesn't have any issue. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I got the same message too but I wasn't trying to cash out any money


----------



## Mtch Mych (Jul 2, 2021)

Still no resolution to my cash out issue. If i say i refuse to drive for uber until i get paid, im just hurtimg myself in the long run. I think ill check onto doing some DD to try and get some $$ flowing in. What can be done to convince uber that they are the ones with an issue, not the bank as they claim?


----------

